# Ferguson Going To Ignite Serious Unrest?



## Denton

Ferguson Mayor James Knowles told Reuters he fears "the unrest is going to be far beyond the city of Ferguson" if Wilson is not indicted.
State authorities have also been seeking intelligence from police departments nationwide about out-of-state protesters.
One Ferguson protest leader warns that there will be "carnage" if the grand jury doesn't indict Wilson.

REPORT: Missouri Authorities Planning for Riots if Ferguson Officer Not Indicted « CBS St. Louis

Proving that they are not interested in the findings of the grand jury, protesters are going to be compelled by the protest leaders to go nuts in the community.

How bad will it be and will it be contained to the Ferguson/St. Louis area?


----------



## dannydefense

It will be contained. The folks in Ferguson are part of a localized herd mentality that keeps flaring up and dying away. Zimmerman's acquittal didn't spread destruction very far, this one won't either. It's just a rabble of people looking to be famous for fifteen seconds, and when they realize the rest of the country could care less they'll go back home.

It's a modern day witch hunt. I hope Darren Wilson is far away and safely under a new name shortly after.


----------



## DerBiermeister

You are going to find a LOT of stalling tactics by the authorities. Every serious person involved already knows Wilson is totally innocent of any wrongdoing, YET dollars to doughnuts --- they will not announce any grand jury decision for months to come ..... hoping that the issue goes away by then. 

This is bullshit on Wilson and his family -- but that is the world we live in today.


----------



## catfisherman

Me and the wife was at the Ameristar casino last Saturday for our 24 year anniversary and on the way we noticed a shit load of military vehicles stock piled just north of Florrisant , maybe they are gearing up for the results .


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I was present for segregation, the Civil Rights Era, state governors blocking schoolhouse doorways, politicians threatening people with axe handles, major American cities burning, KKK bombs killing innocent school girls, and on and on. Did I mention multiple major American cities burning?
The 1960's was serious stuff, boys and girls.
Anything that comes out of Ferguson will be very small potatoes, relatively speaking.


----------



## AquaHull

I was but a child in those days,but it was my formative years and is responsible for my beliefs today.


----------



## ekim

I could be wrong but I dis agree with those that feel this will just blow away. This movement is being fueled by people that want something to happen for they're own personal gain! al sharpton, jesse jackson, nobama, holder. And since we will never get the whole truth, I have doubts about wilson being 100% innocent. Neither side is doing much to stop this from getting out of control, IMO. Are the people of Ferguson stupid and letting this control they're lives, yes, but there are questions that need to be answered and they / we are not getting any answers.


----------



## Slippy

These types of things will continue to occur but I don't think Ferguson will be the one event to ignite the rest of the country. There are a heck of a lot of people on the government teat that have the time to protest and fuel this.


----------



## Denton

Slippy said:


> These types of things will continue to occur but I don't think Ferguson will be the one event to ignite the rest of the country.


I tend to agree, but there are variables. As Ekim suggested, there are those who make a living inflaming these situations, not to mention the small time "leaders" who are ideologically driven who will come to town with their followers. What about the response. Rumors are suggesting a military presence of some sort; could this cause side protests?


----------



## rucusworks

I live in midwest not too entirly far from St.Louis. I didnt even realize these people were still causing any kind of trouble. Local and national media has already moved on to bigger stories. Cops 1 --- ferguson gangsters 0


----------



## mcangus

I imagine their were similar concerns regarding the Tryvon Martin case. Look what happened when the verdict was reached, I don't think the protesters made much noise. Right or wrong, people will forget about Furguson.


----------



## oddapple

Ferguson is just to keep turkeys looking one way while they are being invaded and imprisoned the other.
Those crap sacks will get to walk and sing and burn stuff because who cares? Bigger things afoot....


----------



## dannydefense

oddapple said:


> Ferguson is just to keep turkeys looking one way while they are being invaded and imprisoned the other.
> Those crap sacks will get to walk and sing and burn stuff because who cares? Bigger things afoot....


How did you know one of my feet was bigger than the other?


----------



## DerBiermeister

rice paddy daddy said:


> I was present for segregation, the Civil Rights Era, state governors blocking schoolhouse doorways, politicians threatening people with axe handles, major American cities burning, KKK bombs killing innocent school girls, and on and on. Did I mention multiple major American cities burning?
> The 1960's was serious stuff, boys and girls.


You are not the Lone Ranger :-D
Lived through all of those things too. Plus Kent State, ALL of the Nam protests (sickening) when I was home on leave, being spit on in uniform as I made my way through SF Intl. I cannot tell you how bad I despise the left.


----------



## DerBiermeister

ekim said:


> And since we will never get the whole truth, I have doubts about wilson being 100% innocent. Neither side is doing much to stop this from getting out of control, IMO. Are the people of Ferguson stupid and letting this control they're lives, yes, but there are questions that need to be answered and they / we are not getting any answers.


I disagree. I have read enough of the eye witness accounts (12 people support Wilson's story), and heard about the beating he took before he pursued the thug. Then the thug simply charged him. Death by Cop -- happens quite often and fully justified, NO MATTER HOW MUCH THAT SCUMBAG OBAMA, HOLDER, AND THE REST OF THEIR CABAL WANTS IT TO BE DIFFERENT.

The problem they have right now -- and the reason he hasn't been charged -- is because every bit of evidence supports Wilson's version. They know it, and they are simply too damn scared to release the truth. They hope that with time, it will all go away. This is the way dumbass leaders think today -- give stuff enough time and it disappears. Just like Benghazi ... uh huh. That ain't going away either, no matter how much water goes under the bridge.


----------



## oddapple

dannydefense said:


> How did you know one of my feet was bigger than the other?


That time I tried to track you for discovery channel? They claimed was a bigfoot?

And this is for sure hyped up for diversion and psy, so la ~

I heard stories from people about people spitting on soldiers. Far as I know, everybody hated it and only Jane fonda people did it.
The race riots are so over dramafied because like now, they tore up their town and stuff because some one told them to and unless you were in the dumb middle, nobody cared. It was dumb and when it was over there was still tons of blacks and ghettos they just got better financing and less expectation.
Sorry if that is anti-climactic and couldn't care less, but there really are more important things going on for regular folks to consider today.


----------



## turbo6

I doubt it, but you never know. 

Rodney King era was a totally different time. People are much lazier now. 

At worst maybe some looting but it's not a huge community with tons of high end stores.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

DerBiermeister said:


> You are not the Lone Ranger :-D
> Lived through all of those things too. Plus Kent State, ALL of the Nam protests (sickening) when I was home on leave, being spit on in uniform as I made my way through SF Intl. I cannot tell you how bad I despise the left.


Can you imagine the level of fear and paranoia on the various prep/survival boards if things got that bad again? 
It's bad enough NOW.
Some people would soil their underwear.


----------



## oddapple

rice paddy daddy said:


> Can you imagine the level of fear and paranoia on the various prep/survival boards if things got that bad again?
> It's bad enough NOW.
> Some people would soil their underwear.


It's nothing? Or, I guess these terrified people better buy two bulk pkg of underwear? La in flakes would be something. Chicago in a battle would be something. They have a long long ways to go to amount to anything for anybody not right there. I don't see it I guess?

Sorry, la in flames....it's already succumbed to flakes


----------



## bigwheel

Denton said:


> Ferguson Mayor James Knowles told Reuters he fears "the unrest is going to be far beyond the city of Ferguson" if Wilson is not indicted.
> State authorities have also been seeking intelligence from police departments nationwide about out-of-state protesters.
> One Ferguson protest leader warns that there will be "carnage" if the grand jury doesn't indict Wilson.
> 
> REPORT: Missouri Authorities Planning for Riots if Ferguson Officer Not Indicted « CBS St. Louis
> 
> Proving that they are not interested in the findings of the grand jury, protesters are going to be compelled by the protest leaders to go nuts in the community.
> 
> How bad will it be and will it be contained to the Ferguson/St. Louis area?


No..the race war has already started. The dumb white folks just dont realize it yet. Stay locked and loaded. They hate us much worse than we could ever hate them.


----------



## wallyLOZ

I'm beginning to believe that this won't just "go away". Saw many protesters on the local news channels carrying banners for RevCom, the Revolutionary Communist Party. Check out the link.

Revolution revcom.us #355 September 29, 2014


----------



## bigwheel

No need to look. You are preaching to the choir here Brother.


----------



## oddapple

bigwheel said:


> No need to look. You are preaching to the choir here Brother.


N word commies and is anybody else going ahead and lay down on the floor first? I am 50 and could break something laughing.

U B Nommies! The proud Nommie people who are really going to do something someday, but for all the America get more Africa all the time -


----------



## Ripon

They should hold it and not announce it till Christmas Eve....that way looting will be just like Christmas shopping since most if that group uses govt money to spend anyway.


----------



## turbo6

...and keep Al Sharpton away. :thumbup:


----------



## Zed

Sockpuppet said:


> If the powers in MO were smart, and I'm dubious of such.........
> 
> - They hold the Grand Jury verdict for 2 weeks.
> - They ally with local, community leaders to dissuade the community from further violence.
> - They start a massive public relations and eduction campaign, during the aforementioned 2 weeks, impartially revealing the facts and evidence presented to the Grand Jury.
> - They take the race hustlers to task, holding them accountable for their speech and action that leads to civil unrest.
> - They immediately arrest rioters and looters, and said rioters and looters be specifically restrained from engaging in further conduct whilst awaiting trial on bail. If and when rearrested on said conduct again, that they be held without bail pending trail.
> - They, in no uncertain terms, inform the federal government that their presence, if helpful, was welcomed. Conversely, if it resembled the AG's previous visit to the area, along with his volatile remarks, that state and local government would not participate in their protection, or assist with their 'investigations'.
> - They recruit LEOs from not only from surrounding communities to engage in community protective patrols and details, but from surrounding LE agencies in other states.
> - They utilize surveillance technology and methods for both prevention and evidence.
> - They educate business owners in methods to bolster their infrastructure to deter and mitigate looting, to include that of armed protection.


I hate these things...
These things tend to keep the ambers hot for long periods..
Even in here India, the media, Govt, doesn't tell that the Muslims started riots..they just want to be sickular and politically correct...and this has worsened the condition in past decades..
Just tell the truth..thats it..


----------



## oddapple

That is why we have trouble here. We have a Lotta Lotta people for whom the truth is apparently unnacceptable, so they demand reality be changed so truth isn't such a barb. Like the truth of evolution for example.


----------



## Slippy

Another dead thug in St Louis. Cop kills 18 year old black man who fired on cop. Protests have begun. I predict more nasty stuff to come. 
https://gma.yahoo.com/unrest-st-lou...kills-man-061859179--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## rucusworks

Slippy said:


> Another dead thug in St Louis. Cop kills 18 year old black man who fired on cop. Protests have begun. I predict more nasty stuff to come.
> https://gma.yahoo.com/unrest-st-lou...kills-man-061859179--abc-news-topstories.html


I believe the officer did the right thing in this new shooting, pending we have accurate information. If you fire on a police officer/security guard, you best prepare to have fire returned.

Only thing I don't understand is why this officer had to unload 17 rounds when the suspect only shot 3. Hopefully it turns out he was just not a great shot rather than a report coming out that he was shot 17 times. If all those shots did hit the suspect, then this will get ugly.


----------



## Slippy

rucusworks said:


> I believe the officer did the right thing in this new shooting, pending we have accurate information. If you fire on a police officer/security guard, you best prepare to have fire returned.
> 
> Only thing I don't understand is why this officer had to unload 17 rounds when the suspect only shot 3. Hopefully it turns out he was just not a great shot rather than a report coming out that he was shot 17 times. If all those shots did hit the suspect, then this will get ugly.


I'm glad the thug is dead. It would have been a better ending if 16 more thugs had been the recipients of the other rounds. Hypothetically, if the rounds were high dollar JHP at $1 per round, the Return On Investment is still pretty good.


----------



## Notsoyoung

Why is it taking so long for the grand jury to either indict or not? Simple, they are waiting for the weather to get cold. Ever hear of rioting and looting in the U.S. when the temperature was below zero? Let me give a personal anecdote, I used to work on cell phone towers, one that was located next to a government housing area. Routine maintenance that would take the tower off line while being performed was done late at night/early in the morning. I went to that site at about 2 a.m. in August and there were hundreds of people on the streets, much more then I had ever seen during the normal work day hours. I decided to come back at a later date for personal safety reasons. I came back in early December at about the same time, but the temperature was in the mid-teens. Not a soul in site.

If the grand jury decides not to indite and it's cold outside, little or no reaction.


----------



## Notsoyoung

rucusworks said:


> I believe the officer did the right thing in this new shooting, pending we have accurate information. If you fire on a police officer/security guard, you best prepare to have fire returned.
> 
> Only thing I don't understand is why this officer had to unload 17 rounds when the suspect only shot 3. Hopefully it turns out he was just not a great shot rather than a report coming out that he was shot 17 times. If all those shots did hit the suspect, then this will get ugly.


Many seem to believe that if a thug shoots 3 rounds at you, you should fire the same number back. IMO if he even points a gun at you, you shoot him and keep firing until he no longer poses a threat. The main thing I took from the story was either he wasn't the best of shots, or that he was firing some under-powered fmj rounds, although I want to make a point to say that it is real easy to sit here on my couch and 2nd guess some guy who was getting shot at.


----------



## dwight55

There was a lot of bad protest stuff going on in the late 60's thru early 70's, . . . but in the spring of 1970, . . . it all pretty much stopped.

The final score was Gov't 4, protesters 0, . . . or Ohio National Guard 4, Kent State 0, . . . depending on how you see/saw it.

Either way, . . . the brakes got put on the protests, . . . from there on out, nobody really looked to stare down the M1 barrel again.

Today we are a full generation + away from that era, . . . RPD, Biermister, myself, and others full well (maybe too well) remember our thoughts those days. 

On the Kent State day, . . . the first info that came to Columbus, Ohio, was that one national guardsman was killed in a riot. I was on the road at work when I heard it, . . . got the real version when I got in to the shop. I would have loaded my AR and other stuff, . . . gone to KS, . . . and the ONG would have had help if it had persisted.

I also came back to CONUS through SF International, . . . and was at the head of the column coming down that corridor, . . . watching every opening for those who wanted to spit on us. I would have probably wound up in jail that night if they had. Fortunately, . . . nothing happened.

If the new generation didn't learn from history to be cool about their protesting, . . . then Kent State can happen in other places, . . . including Ferguson, . . . and the gubment won't be using 8 shot M1 Garands this time.

Unfortunately, . . . it will be hard to pick the right side this time. At Kent State or SF International, . . . I knew who I was, what I stood for, and who the bad guy was. Today, . . . it's at least somewhat blurred, . . . but if I understand it all correctly, . . . there were two cop shootings, . . . and both were fully justified. JMHO from what I've read. But, . . . JIC, . . . making sure my powder is all dry.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## JAGER

If he’s found innocent I’m 100% positive that some idiots (regardless of race) will use that as an excuse to rape, pillage and murder. Just be ready for what comes and watch your lane. Flip the selector from safe to semi and send 3,200 FPS freedom pills at whatever threat comes your way.

Disclaimer: Make sure your within you legal boundaries based on the state you live in. I.e. if in GA be sure to drag them thru the door way after the threat has been ventilated! Just joking,, but serious thou…


----------



## JAGER

By the way, only in Merica can someone rob/steal from a store ~10 minutes prior (caught on video) to shooting and still be made out to be a innocent, awesome, greatest, nicest, smartest stand up American to ever walk the continent and he was viciously gunned down for no reason during broad daylight hours in a open street. Just Sayin....Sorry didn't mean to jack the OP....


----------



## DerBiermeister

Notsoyoung said:


> The main thing I took from the story was either he wasn't the best of shots, *or that he was firing some under-powered fmj rounds*,


I seriously doubt if you'll find a cop anywhere in the country who doesn't use self-defense ammo (JHP +P).


----------



## dannydefense

The Glock 17 and 34 both take 17 round magazines, don't they? Chances are it was a department issued G17, and he unloaded the magazine.

Good for him. I don't think I could fault him if he had reloaded at the end and fired a few more, "for effect". The minute a bad guy pulls the trigger, they renege their right to personal safety, liberty and life.


----------



## Moonshinedave

rucusworks said:


> I believe the officer did the right thing in this new shooting, pending we have accurate information. If you fire on a police officer/security guard, you best prepare to have fire returned.
> 
> Only thing I don't understand is why this officer had to unload 17 rounds when the suspect only shot 3. Hopefully it turns out he was just not a great shot rather than a report coming out that he was shot 17 times. If all those shots did hit the suspect, then this will get ugly.


I've never been shot at, I can imagine it would be a very unnerving experience. I'd also venture to guess that most LEOs have never been shot at either, and they are, after all only human. Meaning, you shoot at a cop, don't expect to be alive when he/she quits shooting. That one shot in the arm or leg then drag him/her off to jail only happens in the movies.


----------



## rucusworks

JAGER said:


> By the way, only in Merica can someone rob/steal from a store ~10 minutes prior (caught on video) to shooting and still be made out to be a innocent, awesome, greatest, nicest, smartest stand up American to ever walk the continent and he was viciously gunned down for no reason during broad daylight hours in a open street. Just Sayin....Sorry didn't mean to jack the OP....


"He was such a good boy! He was my baby! He was just startin to really turn his life round" "He ain't never hurt nobody!" Yeah...BS!!!


----------



## oddapple

Ah....I was just stopping in to see if ya'll were talking about that. The speculation that Ferguson be kept afloat is now just a "will they try to tie the two together and make a big "carnage!" Out of it?"

And it's looking that way. I still say much much more important going on and that air show just camouflage.


----------



## Inor

Slippy said:


> I'm glad the thug is dead. It would have been a better ending if 16 more thugs had been the recipients of the other rounds. Hypothetically, if the rounds were high dollar JHP at $1 per round, the Return On Investment is still pretty good.


This is going to be a problem. We are still dealing with the fallout from the DHS buying enough rounds to shoot every man, woman and child 4 times. If they are now going to have to bump that up to 17 times it is going to be forever until .22 comes back on the shelves!

Come on police officers! Get out to the range and get some practice in. The goal should be to drop a thug in 3 shots or less. I think that is what the "3 strikes" rule is all about. Or if it is not, it should be.

It is coming up on that time again when Mrs Inor and I have to go re-qualify for our CCW permits. 17 rounds per dirtbag is not good enough for us to qualify and the police should be far more competent than us.

Rant off...


----------



## oddapple

When someone shoots at you or pulls a gun on you?
You get pissed in a see red pure boil homicidal way and you look for any chance to get ahold of them and make being shot look like a massage.
That's exactly how you feel.


----------



## Inor

Sockpuppet said:


> I wish that training could make it that simple.
> 
> The Dynamics of Shooting Incidents


That's why we pay you the big bucks.


----------



## dannydefense

Sockpuppet said:


> There are some on this board that would argue otherwise.


If you're referring to Denton and your conversation in the other thread there, I think you're poking with a stick for no good reason. There's a massive difference between an active shooter situation and some dude sitting in the passenger seat of a car. I'm not getting into that discussion here because it goes nowhere, especially -- and no offense intended -- with a member of law enforcement.

What I will say is that I agree with Inor. It is sad that most of the people who shoot at the local gun club here can out shoot a lot of LE in this same town. I don't think the requirements are anywhere near high enough, for a job where you are permitted the carry and use of a deadly weapon on a regular basis. We have an acquaintance (someone my wife has known since she was a schoolkid, but we don't associate with much anymore) who recently applied to her local Sheriff's department on a whim. There are pictures of her on Facebook doing her firearms qualification course, not a single one of which did not make us cringe, right up to and including a picture of her holding the gun sideways. She passed and received her badge. She's also nowhere near an isolated incident.

That being said, I still don't see anything wrong with unloading a magazine into a criminal who has already fired shots and made it clear that the officers life is at risk. So long as it isn't New York style, where all the bullets hit bystanders instead of the guy that was ten feet in front of them. If you can hit your target... by all means... eradicate your target.


----------



## Denton

rucusworks said:


> I believe the officer did the right thing in this new shooting, pending we have accurate information. If you fire on a police officer/security guard, you best prepare to have fire returned.
> 
> Only thing I don't understand is why this officer had to unload 17 rounds when the suspect only shot 3. Hopefully it turns out he was just not a great shot rather than a report coming out that he was shot 17 times. If all those shots did hit the suspect, then this will get ugly.


It has been many, many years since I have done a thing criminal justice related, but I can tell you what I was taught in Street Survival class, and why. I can't imagine training being any different, today.

If you have to fire on someone, continue to fire until the person is no longer moving; if you want to survive. Real life is not like the movies. People don't fall down and go unconscious because they took a pistol round fired by the good guys. Continue to fire until the threat is no longer a threat, and the threat is only removed once the target is still. Even then keep your weapon trained on the threat until the body is secure. It is as simple as that.

I am very critical of today's law enforcement tactics, but that doesn't mean I think every situation is the fault of the LE, nor do I throw rocks at the officer because he took smart steps at the right time to insure he or others are not in danger of imminent death or grievous bodily harm.


----------



## Denton

Sockpuppet said:


> There are some on this board that would argue otherwise.


I doubt anyone would argue otherwise.


----------



## Denton

Sockpuppet said:


> There are currently 7,865 members on this board, at the time of this post.
> 
> There has to be a few here, and I'm thinking of one in particular.


Who in the world would not believe anyone does not have the right to self defense? I can't imagine they'd survive long in a post civilized world.

Edited to add: Unless they become someone else's property.


----------



## bigwheel

rucusworks said:


> I believe the officer did the right thing in this new shooting, pending we have accurate information. If you fire on a police officer/security guard, you best prepare to have fire returned.
> 
> Only thing I don't understand is why this officer had to unload 17 rounds when the suspect only shot 3. Hopefully it turns out he was just not a great shot rather than a report coming out that he was shot 17 times. If all those shots did hit the suspect, then this will get ugly.


Think its sorta like buck fever. Cop I know got in a shoot out with a bad guy in the perps garage. Shot all the Sig .40 would hold..13 rounds..and hit the target twice. One in the mouth and one in the leg. The bad guy shot twice and missed both to get it started. Range was about 15 feet in broad daylight. Nearly bet the dead thug in St. Louis was hit way less than 17 times..but just guessing of course.


----------



## Notsoyoung

DerBiermeister said:


> I seriously doubt if you'll find a cop anywhere in the country who doesn't use self-defense ammo (JHP +P).


There are more then a few police departments that tightly control the ammunition that police officers use, and many of them are underpowered fmj ammo because of liberals complaining about cops using "killer" ammo.


----------



## DerBiermeister

Inor said:


> This is going to be a problem. We are still dealing with the fallout from the DHS buying enough rounds to shoot every man, woman and child 4 times. If they are now going to have to bump that up to 17 times it is going to be forever until .22 comes back on the shelves!
> 
> Come on police officers! Get out to the range and get some practice in. The goal should be to drop a thug in 3 shots or less. I think that is what the "3 strikes" rule is all about. Or if it is not, it should be.
> 
> It is coming up on that time again when Mrs Inor and I have to go re-qualify for our CCW permits. 17 rounds per dirtbag is not good enough for us to qualify and the police should be far more competent than us.
> 
> Rant off...


I am not going to judge this guy on the 17 rounds used as I wasn't there. I will say this though - if this somehow ends up in front of a jury, the 17 rounds is going to be a problem. Juries today are too susceptible to being swayed by emotional bullshit.


----------



## thepeartree

dannydefense said:


> It will be contained. The folks in Ferguson are part of a localized herd mentality that keeps flaring up and dying away. Zimmerman's acquittal didn't spread destruction very far, this one won't either. It's just a rabble of people looking to be famous for fifteen seconds, and when they realize the rest of the country could care less they'll go back home.
> 
> It's a modern day witch hunt. I hope Darren Wilson is far away and safely under a new name shortly after.


Sorry, but I think you're wrong. Zimmerman, yes. But it was the first. Now, thanks to dash cams, cases are popping up all over. Just heard of another one, near me. Some black kid who was adopted by a white family was pepper-sprayed by cops who answered a distress call about a possible burglar. Are we supposed to ignore police attacks like this as an "innocent mistake"? Hell no! It's just another step down a slippery slope.


----------



## dwight55

bigwheel said:


> Think its sorta like buck fever. Cop I know got in a shoot out with a bad guy in the perps garage. Shot all the Sig .40 would hold..13 rounds..and hit the target twice. One in the mouth and one in the leg. The bad guy shot twice and missed both to get it started. Range was about 15 feet in broad daylight. Nearly bet the dead thug in St. Louis was hit way less than 17 times..but just guessing of course.


Do you remember seeing the dash cam of the Ohio State Patrolman and the gun runner from out west? Those guys were at bad breath distance, . . . both fired a bunch of rounds, . . . none connected.

But you are right, . . . buck fever is a gracious way of describing it. Tunnel vision, heart pounding, perhaps audio exclusion, palms all sweaty, BP going through the roof, . . . yeah, . . . the first time a guy is shot at, . . . it's scary.

But back to the original problem, . . . I'm thinking this may turn into something more than another Zimmerman case. I'm thankful that winter is coming, . . . it'll put some of the thugs inside and off the street, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## bigwheel

dwight55 said:


> Do you remember seeing the dash cam of the Ohio State Patrolman and the gun runner from out west? Those guys were at bad breath distance, . . . both fired a bunch of rounds, . . . none connected.
> 
> But you are right, . . . buck fever is a gracious way of describing it. Tunnel vision, heart pounding, perhaps audio exclusion, palms all sweaty, BP going through the roof, . . . yeah, . . . the first time a guy is shot at, . . . it's scary.
> 
> But back to the original problem, . . . I'm thinking this may turn into something more than another Zimmerman case. I'm thankful that winter is coming, . . . it'll put some of the thugs inside and off the street, . . .
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


Hear you on the physical manifestations in those type of violent situations. It seems as if a person goes on auto pilot...the movie goes into slow motion and hopefully the training takes over. I think we will survive Ferguson but there will be more of a similar genre to come. I dread if some evil white person happens to hurt the Boy King in some vile manner. Think 96% of liberal black folks would come uncorked. He is a messiah to them. It will get real nasty if something like that happens I think.


----------



## dannydefense

thepeartree said:


> Sorry, but I think you're wrong. Zimmerman, yes. But it was the first. Now, thanks to dash cams, cases are popping up all over. Just heard of another one, near me. Some black kid who was adopted by a white family was pepper-sprayed by cops who answered a distress call about a possible burglar. Are we supposed to ignore police attacks like this as an "innocent mistake"? Hell no! It's just another step down a slippery slope.


The OP was a direct question about the indictment of Darren Wilson. I'm sorry, but I don't think Darren Wilson is guilty of any crime. That's just my opinion.


----------



## DerBiermeister

dannydefense said:


> The OP was a direct question about the indictment of Darren Wilson. I'm sorry, but I don't think Darren Wilson is guilty of any crime. That's just my opinion.


My opinion too. I've seen too much evidence -- that which has been made public -- that supports Wilson was being attacked by the thug. I'll even say that if the liberals win out on this and Wilson gets indicted and prosecuted, you are going to see a mass exodus of LEOs leaving the Ferguson PD. Actions have consequences, and the liberals in power had better start recognizing that fact.


----------



## pheniox17

Where's st Louis is relation to this?? 

According to stalk book there is protests there over a kid been shot


----------



## oddapple

Yes ferguson is right outside st louis. The second one was shooting at the cop and the cop just won. They are calling them both "Unarmed black teens" to Gan the flames, but both got shot for attacking a cop and failing to win. That's all.

I was talking to a guy in Kansas City who said that if the world series is at kc, blacks will attack - bwahahaha
Kinda like muslims gonna "do a bio wap!" On us and nothing but Lil scum poisoning wells haha (teensy no-man looks like?)

But the Royals are going to world series right?
Even tho the grand jury has until January 7th to rule on that cop, they say it will be "mid november" after, of course, the elections - but what else is mid-november?
Why would that be the day the big stupid bluff is called?

That might be illuminating -


----------



## Deebo

Having been shot at one time, during a street fight, my dumb ass chased the shooter. About twenty feet, he shot a revolver at us from a moving truck. 
As SOON as my dumbass realized what I was doing, I stopped. 
We were standing in the police parking lot when they braught him out of the squad car, and the officer and three others told us STERNLY, that there would be no monkey business. 
Now, back to the original question, I think most of America is sick of the race crying bullshit and looting and burning, goes back to my thought, you loot, wee shoot.


----------



## Deebo

And, I know, I'm a dumbass. Thanks.
I told y'all, Deebos gloves are off.


----------



## Jeep

Slow is smooth..smooth is fast !


----------



## oddapple

Haha well, we can't say "between" one thing and another in this country, it's "all things considered" and I'm afraid I've already seen more than I wanted on news so I think I am out of the net watching for awhile.
I know where these stories go and I want to get a few other things done ~
Interesting times
I guess we should all be ready to volunteer for stuff if they start looking.


----------



## oddapple

FERGUSON, MO (KTVI) – St. Louis County police confirm there has been a shooting near the intersection of Ferguson Road and Sharondale. The shooting occurred on Friday afternoon near the Park Ridge apartments.
The Federal Bureau of Alcohol Tobacco and Firearms are involved in the incident. This incident followed an investigation into a gun store burglary. Witnesses described seeing undercover officers sitting in their cars all day. One man told me it appeared officers were waiting for someone.

Then just after 3pm the witnesses described ATF agents surround a blue Chevy, surround it, then open fire as it collided with an unmarked police car. Agents shot at two suspects at the Park Ridge apartments after they said the suspects tried to ram a police vehicle.


----------



## mcangus

oddapple said:


> FERGUSON, MO (KTVI) - St. Louis County police confirm there has been a shooting near the intersection of Ferguson Road and Sharondale. The shooting occurred on Friday afternoon near the Park Ridge apartments.
> The Federal Bureau of Alcohol Tobacco and Firearms are involved in the incident. This incident followed an investigation into a gun store burglary. Witnesses described seeing undercover officers sitting in their cars all day. One man told me it appeared officers were waiting for someone.
> 
> Then just after 3pm the witnesses described ATF agents surround a blue Chevy, surround it, then open fire as it collided with an unmarked police car. Agents shot at two suspects at the Park Ridge apartments after they said the suspects tried to ram a police vehicle.


Here we go again.


----------



## oddapple

Police Officer in Ferguson Is Said to Recount a Struggle
By MICHAEL S. SCHMIDT, MATT APUZZO and JULIE BOSMAN
OCTOBER 17, 2014
WASHINGTON — The police officer who fatally shot Michael Brown in Ferguson, Mo., two months ago has told investigators that he was pinned in his vehicle and in fear for his life as he struggled over his gun with Mr. Brown, according to government officials briefed on the federal civil rights investigation into the matter.

The officer, Darren Wilson, has told the authorities that during the scuffle, Mr. Brown reached for the gun. It was fired twice in the car, according to forensics tests performed by the Federal Bureau of Investigation. The first bullet struck Mr. Brown in the arm; the second bullet missed.

The forensics tests showed Mr. Brown’s blood on the gun, as well as on the interior door panel and on Officer Wilson’s uniform. Officer Wilson told the authorities that Mr. Brown had punched and scratched him repeatedly, leaving swelling on his face and cuts on his neck.

This is the first public account of Officer Wilson’s testimony to investigators, but it does not explain why, after he emerged from his vehicle, he fired at Mr. Brown multiple times. It contradicts some witness accounts, and it will not calm those who have been demanding to know why an unarmed man was shot a total of six times. Mr. Brown’s death continues to fuel anger and sometimes-violent protests.


----------



## oddapple

In the burglary one:
FERGUSON, MO (KTVI) – Shots were fired by federal agents but no one was struck by a bullet during an afternoon confrontation in Ferguson. A fortunate fact since many children had the day off from school.
It happened at the Park Ridge Apartments where last week a man was shot and killed not far from a storefront used by a state senator and a St. Louis city alderman to register voters.

A blue Chevy and an apartment were under surveillance by federal ATF agents in the middle of the Park Ridge apartments just a block from West Florissant in Ferguson.

“We identified ourselves as law enforcement officers and the suspects then rammed one of the agent’s vehicles at which time our agents had no choice but to fire at the vehicle. Nobody inside the vehicle was struck.” said ATF public information officer John Ham.

According to the ATF spokesman, one of three suspects taken into custody was struck by glass when a bullet struck the car windshield.

One of the residents at Park Ridge Apartments had a front row seat to what happened.

“I heard the gunshots first and they sounded like they were right at my back window. So when I heard the gunshots I just dove to the floor and crawling around in my house. Everybody okay, everybody okay. From room to room .” said resident Tilishia Carson.

Outside Tilishia Carson saw her upstairs neighbor in police custody.

“He was already subdued, in a little zip lock, little zip ties. I guess that’s what they call them. Laying on his belly flat and there was two cops with knees on his back. There was another cop that kicked him in the mouth while he was already down.” said resident Tilishia Carson.

The ATF spokesman tells says the guns, both long guns and hand guns, that had been stolen from the gun shop were recovered from the suspect’s car.


----------

